# Возлюби болезнь свою. Очень нужная книга



## Kotenok (27 Июл 2012)

Наташ, книга практический курс доктора Синельникова "Как научиться любить себя себя". Если да. то могу выслать на почту, есть в электроном виде.


----------



## Нася (27 Июл 2012)

Котейка, я прочитала почти все книги Синельникова, а тут поделилась. Потому что на мой взгляд, нужная книга.
Я их скупаю и раздаю знакомым!)) Почему-то она не пришла ко мне тогда, но зачем-то видимо это было нужно.


----------



## Kotenok (27 Июл 2012)

Книга интересная, по крайне мере для меня. Но её надо читать с полным погружением в неё.


----------



## Нася (28 Июл 2012)

А чего мое сообщение убрали-то??? Коть, книга - средство к выздоровлению, особенно для тебя!!! Ну а для меня - само  собой.  Погружаться надо, надо работать. Этих книг много, но начинать надо с "Возлюби болезнь свою". Так и по задумке автора было, эта книга была первой.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Июл 2012)

Сама формулировка "Возлюби болезнь свою" вредная и глупая. Любить нужно себя, своих родных и близких. А от болезни нужно избавляться.
 Не так ли?


----------



## Нася (28 Июл 2012)

)))) Я Вас уже жду, Владимир!!))) Ну как же я Вас люблю! 
Ну и как будем избавляться?


----------



## Андрей92 (28 Июл 2012)

У меня, за мой маленький промежуток жизни, было столько болячек, что не знаю какую именно надо было любить)


----------



## Нася (29 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> У меня, за мой маленький промежуток жизни, было столько болячек, что не знаю какую именно надо было любить)


Тема создана для того, чтобы помочь. Я не со стороны сюда пришла, я прошла все этапы к выздоровлению. И к сожалению, путь был через стол хирурга. В свое время я была бы очень благодарна за подобный топик.
Мне не попалась вовремя эта книга, видимо так было нужно. Она попалась мне сейчас, когда уже сделана операция, увы. А тем, кому сейчас плохо, она реально может помочь. Конечно, через работу над собой - Осознание, Принятие ответственности за происходящее, Прощение.
Название необычное, и вместе с тем необычен подход автора - психотерапевта, психолога. Название хорошо отражает метод.
Ничто в жизни не происходит просто так, и эта болезнь дана для чего-то. Прежде всего для устранения духовного застоя. Это, так сказать двойка, за поведение и ПРИЗЫВ к работе над ошибками. Но только не наказание! Вот за этот призыв и надо возлюбить свою болезнь, чтобы не было мучительно больно в дальнейшем.
Если у человека очень много разных болячек - это прямой знак задуматься над тем, где и что идет не так.
Пока копья ломаются об название книги. Какой в этом смысл, если книгу не читали? Говорить, что мороженное - это холодная мороженая дрянь только потому, что никогда не ел мороженного не очень правильно. Так ведь?


----------



## Андрей92 (29 Июл 2012)

Надо побеждать болезнь, а не любить ее. А мороженое -это всего лишь избыток углеводов и жиров, которые приведут вас ко 2 подбородку или жиру на животе.


----------



## Нася (29 Июл 2012)

Конечно побеждать и даже больше скажу, победИТЬ. Процесс  весьма увлекательный. Поделись своими находками на этом пути, пожалуйста.


----------



## Андрей92 (29 Июл 2012)

Ну находки у нас с тобой думаю одни и те же - физ упражнения)


----------



## Нася (30 Июл 2012)

Это обязательно. Нужно нагружать спазмированные мышцы, питать их кровью.
А почему они спазмировались? Как быть с тем, что очень много людей попу от кресла не поднимают, а спина не трещит? Почему грыжи есть почти у каждого, а болеем мы с тобой?


----------



## Андрей92 (30 Июл 2012)

Это все приседания со штангой в раннем возрасте).


----------



## Андрей92 (30 Июл 2012)

У меня остались сейчас только небольшие боли в лопатке, но это уже не позвоночник,а мое травмированное плечо.)


----------



## Нася (30 Июл 2012)

Андрей, спасибо за диалог. Анализируя свою и чужие ситуации я пришла к выводу, что напряжению мышц в спине в 99% случаев предшествует стресс. В моем случае в обе ноги ударило после очень тяжелого, много что решающего  разговора.
Я со штангой не приседала, всегда ходила на занятия шейпингом, бегала по утрам и т. д.  Но в кризис 2009 года пришлось вытаскивать на своих плечах фирму, а это оказалась для меня ношей потяжелее штанги. Уже зимой 2010 стало все плохо, и дело довершил уже человеческий конфликт. 
Кстати, несмотря на всю тяжесть болезнь принесла мне очень осязаемые плоды. Подставив спину, мое подсознание добилось для меня весьма ощутимой свободы. (это как знаешь, люди радуются инвалидности, за то, что она дает им крошечный, но стабильный доход) Так и я теперь ушла от короткого поводка и оставляю спину про запас, если что мы ее, типа, снова подставим. Потому что та проблема все равно не решена. По человечьи говорить я так и не научилась. Вот для понимания этих проблем я и начала этот топик. не всем книга подойдет, но кто-нибудь  когда нибудь заглянет в эту тему. О том, как наше подсознание формирует наше поведение и наши болезни. Самое главное, что книга предлагает реальные пути решения.
В 20 лет такие проблемы еще совсем не ощутимы, груз непрощенных обид, возможно не так велик, если, конечно, не было тяжелого детства. Все мы родом оттуда..


----------



## Андрей92 (30 Июл 2012)

И вам спасибо, приятно что вы идете по пути приложения своих усилий, а не заливаете свою боль таблетками.)


----------



## Kotenok (30 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> И вам спасибо, приятно что вы идете по пути прило своих усилий, а не заливаете свою боль таблетками.)


А, без своих усилий Андрей ничего не получится. Так, что только собственная сила воля, немного знаний и хорошие рекомендации и на путь к выздоровлению!!!
Нася, у нас молодец!!!.
Меня, вообще уже запугали по вопросу таблеток  И поэтому стараюсь жить без них и боль снимать всем чем угодно, но только не таблетками.


----------



## Андрей92 (30 Июл 2012)

Нас уже 3)


----------



## Нася (31 Июл 2012)

Коть, а ты задавала вопрос подсознанию для чего тебе нужна твоя головная боль?


----------



## Нася (31 Июл 2012)

Андрей92 написал(а):


> И вам спасибо, приятно что вы идете по пути приложения своих усилий, а не заливаете свою боль таблетками.)


да у меня как раз тот случай, что после драки кулаками машу. Операция сделана, я в норме. Но так как психологические проблемы еще не решены ждать можно всего чего угодно. Я жду, например, окончательного выздоровления)))
А книги Синельникова действительно стоящие. Их много, можно читать почти любую..


----------



## Kotenok (31 Июл 2012)

Нася написал(а):


> Коть, а ты задавала вопрос подсознанию для чего тебе нужна твоя головная боль?


Нась, ответ у меня один на этот вопрос: "Она мне только мешает жить. И только снижает мой темп интенсивности." Вот только над этим приходится задумываться. А зачем мне нужна эта активность? А без активности день.. Чего то уже не хватает. 
Вначале думала, может зря в 10 класс пошла? А вот и не зря. Много плюсов, все приводить не буду. В специальности выбрала медицину, ну и здесь не жалею  Работа, тоже устраивает. Вот только спорт бросила может зря? Ну здесь ещё размышляю....


----------



## Евгений-не гений (24 Дек 2012)

Вот что пишет Священник Михаил Самохин.
"Опасность писаний Валерия Синельникова и других представителей школы «позитивной психологии» (Л.Хей, Н. Правдиной и др.) в том, что они как обезболивающие лекарства заглушают с помощью внушения духовные проблемы, не исцеляя их причин, кроющихся в грехах. Вместо спасения души человек возвеличивает свою гордость. Проблемы не решаются, а загоняются в глубь души, что затем оборачивается новыми совершенно неожиданными проблемами. Так что вряд ли они могут быть духовно полезными православному христианину"



Мне же понравилась книга - терновый венец болезни, там про человека, батюшку, который исцелился от рака, очень интересно и по моему для некоторых полезна будет.


----------



## Kelly (25 Дек 2012)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Наташ, книга практический курс доктора Синельникова "Как научиться любить себя себя". Если да. то могу выслать на почту, есть в электроном виде.


Очень полезная книга


----------

